# Another FUBAR release from TIVO



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

Way to go. Get home from work today and i get a message saying hey we DL new features.........I said cool.

First thing i see is Yahoo Pictures...cool. Click it...TIVO locked up for 10 minutes before i had to kill power.

SO i said wont do that again....tried next Weather......Locked up again....

REBOOT.

The only thing i found to work was 

PODCAST- LAME - why not DL to HD?
I365 - Not bad...still kinda lame.
And the Games- IF they worked! 

I have a HUMAX DVD RECORDER and I THOUGHT IT WAS SLUGGISH BEFORE NOW IT IS CRAZY UNBEARABLE>>>>>>

What to do what to do? I am tired of the HUMAX being crappy before.....now with this update it is 2x as crappy.

Anyone else having problems?

MAV


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

We've had the new features on our Series2 SA for a couple months. No performance issues here.

The only complaints are server-side, where the apps are not always available.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Maverik said:


> I have a HUMAX DVD RECORDER and I THOUGHT IT WAS SLUGGISH BEFORE NOW IT IS CRAZY UNBEARABLE>>>>>>


The new Online features do not affect the performance outside the the Music, Photos, and More section. There was no new software update so I'm not even sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Is it possible that there was a problem with Maverik's hard drive's 2nd partition and it just finally was able to boot into a software update done a long time ago, but not without problems?

Problems like this have certainly not been widespread.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Spiff said:


> Is it possible that there was a problem with Maverik's hard drive's 2nd partition and it just finally was able to boot into a software update done a long time ago, but not without problems?
> 
> Problems like this have certainly not been widespread.


But that would prevent the software from installing. I don't see how that would affect performance.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

rainwater said:


> But that would prevent the software from installing. I don't see how that would affect performance.


The applications are there. The date on the update was today.

The humax has always acted slow and sluggish...according to other threads that is the way they were flawed.,...

Now it is locking up when trying to get into Yahoo applications.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like a network problem to me. Try pulling you network adapter out of the TiVo's USB port, waiting a minute, then plugging it back in. I'd also try rebooting your router, just in case something confused it. The logic for these Yahoo! apps is completely server based, all your TiVo is doing displaying the interface and sending the server key press events. There really is nothing there that could lock up the TiVo other then extremely slow networking. And even then pressing the TiVo button should always dump you to Now Playing regardless of how the application is performing.

Dan


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Had the same problem - 300Hr Humax unit.

I chose weather, and I just get a blank TIVO screen.

No buttons on the remote work.

Will have to reboot...


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

HAHA just I clicked "Post"...

I got an error - "An Error occured while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error: Error -1 from SSL_connect).

Not sure what that means...


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like a network problem to me. Try pulling you network adapter out of the TiVo's USB port, waiting a minute, then plugging it back in. I'd also try rebooting your router, just in case something confused it. The logic for these Yahoo! apps is completely server based, all your TiVo is doing displaying the interface and sending the server key press events. There really is nothing there that could lock up the TiVo other then extremely slow networking. And even then pressing the TiVo button should always dump you to Now Playing regardless of how the application is performing.
> 
> Dan


Reset router and Tivo again removing my network connection....

went back to Yahoo and nothing....Galleon stuff works fine...Tried it with Galleon off also.

When it starts it locks up in the blue screen then nothing I do can brign it back...even the tivo button does nothing.

Howver it is recording something right now...while it is lcoked up.

Mike


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine just locked up trying to access Yahoo photos. The screen had it's little animations, but totally blank and no response to any keypresses. I had always thought with other Apps that pressing Live TV would get you out of a lockup, but even that didn't work.

I was recording something for my wife when it happened, too. Oh well.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Some of the apps require other keys to exit - pause is one. I've thought I had lockups when in fact there was a network timeout and the app was just displaying a blank screen. Just an FYI, it might be worth trying.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, I tried Pause as well. The TiVo was well and truly locked up.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Why do I get the feeling that sometime later this year there'll be a TiVo update that'll cause the machine to request you insert a VHS tape to continue setting up a recording?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I put in a request to get these new apps earlier today, and I forced a download just now and got them.

The first thing I tried was Yahoo! Weather... I selected it, and it went to the next menu page, but no text showed up. The background was still moving, but nothing happened. I left it like that for a while longer to see if anything changed, and after a while I got the same message that David Knowles got above: "An Error occured while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error: Error -1 from SSL_connect)."

Just like for Maverik, Live365 works.

Is there a particular port on the router that needs to be opened, could that be the problem? My ISP does not allow port 80 to be opened, is that the port these apps use? If so I need to come up with some sort of workaround.


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

Add me to the list having the same exact problem.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I wonder if the Yahoo! server is having problems. I hope so... would prefer that to the problem with port 80 at least...


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

MickeS said:


> I wonder if the Yahoo! server is having problems. I hope so... would prefer that to the problem with port 80 at least...


Must be -- I'm having the same problem, but I've had the Yahoo apps for weeks and have used it all, including weather, without problem many times.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool. I'll try it again tomorrow then.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I put in a request to get these new apps earlier today, and I forced a download just now and got them.
> 
> The first thing I tried was Yahoo! Weather... I selected it, and it went to the next menu page, but no text showed up. The background was still moving, but nothing happened. I left it like that for a while longer to see if anything changed, and after a while I got the same message that David Knowles got above: "An Error occured while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error: Error -1 from SSL_connect)."
> 
> ...


Well at least im not crazy. It would not be too bad if I did not have the HUMAX which performance sucks already.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Mine had been working for several weeks but I've been using Galleon for the most part. Out of curiosity, I tried Yahoo Weather today and am having the same problem. It locked up with a blank TiVo playing screen. I had to unplug and plug back in to get the TiVo working again. The TiVo button at the top of the peanut didn't help. (Pioneer DVR-57h)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I tested this a bit last night... my Yahoo apps also locked up. After about 5 minutes of sitting there each time an error message popped up and said something about SSL and control of the unit was restored.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like an update to yahoo apps that did not go as planned.

others are correct in that the apps run on the server at Yahoo. all that is happening on the TiVo is a small web server engine that is running the HME code to render the screens. Now if the app is taking a long time to respond then that can all get locked up if timeouts are not being handled well. thus any button press goes to that app which is hung up and the TiVo does not respond. That would be a timeout issue not handled so well.


as for the ports - the TiVo it self is making outbound calls to start the whole process. All replies to that are treated as a reply and not some unknown incoming to yopur house request.

when ISPs say they block port 80 they mean they are blocking inbound port 80 requests so you can not set up a web server in your house and generate too much traffic for the ISP. If you can surf the web normally and view video from web pages and so forth then it has nothing to do with blocked ports


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> when ISPs say they block port 80 they mean they are blocking inbound port 80 requests so you can not set up a web server in your house and generate too much traffic for the ISP. If you can surf the web normally and view video from web pages and so forth then it has nothing to do with blocked ports


Right, but I thought that maybe TiVo used that port for outbound communications in this case. I can't access my TiVo's webserver from outside my LAN, so I figured maybe something was going on here. Seemed far-fetched but you never know. 

Hopefully this'll be fixed sooner rather than later. And hopefully they'll implement better error handling!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

MickeS said:


> And hopefully they'll implement better error handling!


Are you listening TiVo? Five seconds without a response from the box is too long. Put up a "Hmm, I'm having a problem connecting, please wait a moment..." message, followed, ten seconds later with a "I couldn't establish a connection. Please try again later." message.

Edit: And for people having this problem -- if you are patient (like five minutes patient), the TiVo will come back. You shouldn't have to reboot.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Are you listening TiVo? Five seconds without a response from the box is too long. Put up a "Hmm, I'm having a problem connecting, please wait a moment..." message, followed, ten seconds later with a "I couldn't establish a connection. Please try again later." message.
> 
> Edit: And for people having this problem -- if you are patient (like five minutes patient), the TiVo will come back. You shouldn't have to reboot.


I thought the same thing. Started it....went to my office did some paperwork. Played a couple games. 1.5 hours later went back still on same screen. And it was recording a show in the background. After recording was done went back still locked up "no error" messages. Finally rebooted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This appears to be a wide spread problem. However I read on another news group that you can get out of it, without rebooting, by unplugging your network adapter and waiting 2-3 minutes. After those few minutes it apparently throws up an error screen which you can then exit from.

Dan


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Just seeing this thread now. I'll let the team here know...

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

My update arrived Sunday (2/5) and worked flawless. Tried all the games, options, etc... Worked great.

Yesterday (2/6) I checked the weather and it froze. After 10 minutes I yanked the power, restarted it then tried weather and again it froze. It was late so rather than yanking the power cord I left it and went to bed.

This morning I checked Tivo and it has resumed normal operation, but when I checked the traffic report, it froze.

My network connectivity is active, however I do think there is a response time problem with the Yahoo servers and Tivo isn't timing itself out soon enough, OR there is a stability problem with the Tivo web tools.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Just seeing this thread now. I'll let the team here know...
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Thanks.

It has just been a real frustrating experience with this Humax Tivo. Sluggish, slow response, and now this. Never had a problem with my Sony 2000. Still works GREAT.

I would be inclined to ask how Humax was able to release this product with so many known issues with it? I wish I would have waited 6 months to buy one and saved myself 500.00.

I would assuemed Tivo would be very picky about lettings its name out on such products.


----------



## obsoleteoddities (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a tivo series 2 and have had nothing but problems. Wouldn't have bought lifetime if I'd known about the crappy return policy.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Maverik said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It has just been a real frustrating experience with this Humax Tivo. Sluggish, slow response, and now this. Never had a problem with my Sony 2000. Still works GREAT.
> 
> ...


We've confirmed the online app issue here, and are investigating. Appreciate the quick heads up the from everyone here.

Mavrick, sorry as well to hear that you're having sluggish performance on your DVD Recorder. The issue you're seeing with the availability of some of the online apps is not a performance issue with your DVR though. If your DVR is sluggish in general use, that is a different issue. I have two at home, and the performance is fine. Not to hijack the thread, but could you send me a PM with the software version you're running and your TSN? It'll be handy should someone want to take a closer look at this.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

And it looks like the problem is now resolved. Give the Yahoo apps a try now and they should be fine.

Thanks for the heads up everyone. 

Pony


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Maverik said:


> I would be inclined to ask how Humax was able to release this product with so many known issues with it? I wish I would have waited 6 months to buy one and saved myself 500.00.


Maverik,
If your Humax box is slow to respond to the remote for activities other than the Yahoo apps, you may have a problem that a number of other people have. If you look in the help or DVD forums here, or the help forum on tivo.com, you will find one or more threads about the problem. I don't know if a solution has been found yet, but you'll be able to find out in those threads. Good luck.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVoPony, what was the problem, just out of curiosity, unless that is classified?


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> And it looks like the problem is now resolved. Give the Yahoo apps a try now and they should be fine.


Glad to hear the problem is fixed. But, gee, you guys really need to improve the error handling -- locking up the Tivo for many minutes when the server doesn't respond is just plain bad software.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> If your Humax box is slow to respond to the remote for activities other than the Yahoo apps


I haven't looked at those threads myself, but my TiVo units have always seemed slightly slower compared to say the Comcast Moto 6412 when navigating menus with 7.x software. Then again that time has always been reclaimed by the sheer number of menus you have to fiddle through with Comcast. Back to your regularly scheduled thread... 

EDIT: I can confirm the Yahoo! apps are working again.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

I just want to add my voice to the users who've been having problems with the Yahoo! apps. After reading this thread, I went to check on the apps and lo and behold, it locked up my TiVo after working flawlessly in the past. I waited a few minutes and got an error message and got out without having to reboot.


----------



## slaponte (Apr 6, 2005)

A link to the slow Humax situation welcomed. I have a series 2 in the living room and a Humax in the bedroom, and boy can you tell the diff on the slow menu's... I use it less so I don't get frustrated with it.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

slaponte said:


> A link to the slow Humax situation welcomed. I have a series 2 in the living room and a Humax in the bedroom, and boy can you tell the diff on the slow menu's... I use it less so I don't get frustrated with it.


Here is one.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

MickeS said:


> TiVoPony, what was the problem, just out of curiosity, unless that is classified?


All the component pieces on the backend were working fine, but in one case piece A wasn't actually talking to piece B. Your DVR would connect as expected, but then would be left waiting for a response (from piece B). Eventually it would time out, but that takes a while.

It only effected a few of the online apps, most worked fine. And we'll be checking this more closely going forward. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool.

Everything worked fine now, by the way. Probably won't be using most of them very much, but damn, the Same Game is addictive!


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> We've confirmed the online app issue here, and are investigating. Appreciate the quick heads up the from everyone here.
> 
> Mavrick, sorry as well to hear that you're having sluggish performance on your DVD Recorder. The issue you're seeing with the availability of some of the online apps is not a performance issue with your DVR though. If your DVR is sluggish in general use, that is a different issue. I have two at home, and the performance is fine. Not to hijack the thread, but could you send me a PM with the software version you're running and your TSN? It'll be handy should someone want to take a closer look at this.
> 
> ...


Per your request I have sent via PM the information you requested. Please check your PM inbox.

Thanks
Maverik


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm a bit confused about these apps... I have Yahoo Weather, but I subscribed to it through apps.tv -- is this the same thing, or do I just not have this feature yet? I have a 2.5 (TCD540) running 7.2.1


----------



## Trainman52 (Feb 8, 2006)

My Toshiba DVD/TIVO combo got the download the other day. 

Before the Yahoo server disconnected, I was having problems with registering Yahoo on the box.

The initial registration went through smoothly enough. When I tried to remove the account from the box, I kept getting this message telling me that unlinking failed. Despite numerous attempts, I couldn't get the account removed. I went to the Yahoo page per the "alternate" instructions, and that didn't show the accounts as linked. When I go to the Yahoo features, it still shows me logged in, but NOT every time. On some occassions, it asks me to register, which I don't. On other occassions, it will show my Yahoo screen name. Sounds kind of like The Twilight Zone. 

I'll check it tonight and the if the fix that was done resolved my problem as well.

Rich


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

cheezus said:


> I'm a bit confused about these apps... I have Yahoo Weather, but I subscribed to it through apps.tv -- is this the same thing, or do I just not have this feature yet? I have a 2.5 (TCD540) running 7.2.1


The apps.tv version is a different application. The one in question comes directly through the TiVo inc. servers and appears at the top of the Music Photos and More menu.


----------



## Trainman52 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, the box doesn't freeze anymore, but it is still giving me an "unlinking failed" when I try to remove my Yahoo account. 

When I try to open all Yahoo apps except the traffic, I get a an error telling me that network conditions prevent contact, try again later.

It appears that my Yahoo account is in TIVO limbo.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

Trainman52 said:


> Well, the box doesn't freeze anymore, but it is still giving me an "unlinking failed" when I try to remove my Yahoo account.
> 
> When I try to open all Yahoo apps except the traffic, I get a an error telling me that network conditions prevent contact, try again later.
> 
> It appears that my Yahoo account is in TIVO limbo.


I tried mine last night and it worked.....if you can call it that. The main issue is now with Humax again......sluggish and slow response does not make using additional applications any easier....tried the word game and i was lcikcing 2 letters at a time..not knowing where my cursor was etc...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

As for the word game, you might want to verify the upload on your Internet connection. I had a couple of torrents going at unlimited upload, and the word game and same game both got really sluggish. When I turned off the torrents, everything ran fine.

Of course, you seem to have problems with sluggishness on the Humax overall, so that might not be a factor anyway.


----------



## Maverik (Apr 30, 2002)

MickeS said:


> As for the word game, you might want to verify the upload on your Internet connection. I had a couple of torrents going at unlimited upload, and the word game and same game both got really sluggish. When I turned off the torrents, everything ran fine.
> 
> Of course, you seem to have problems with sluggishness on the Humax overall, so that might not be a factor anyway.


Yes still sluggish.....going to call Humax off of the suggestion of TivoPony. WHish me luck


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Maverik said:


> Yes still sluggish.....going to call Humax off of the suggestion of TivoPony. WHish me luck


Did you check that thread I linked to? If you are having the same problem as those people, it sounds like you can get Humax to do something about it now.

Good luck.


----------



## JazzerAlto (Apr 9, 2006)

slaponte said:


> A link to the slow Humax situation welcomed. I have a series 2 in the living room and a Humax in the bedroom, and boy can you tell the diff on the slow menu's... I use it less so I don't get frustrated with it.


I am noticing the exact same issue. I have 2 Series2 80 Hour boxes and a Humax DRT800. The Humax is much slowing to respond. I even went to the front panel as a test to bypass the remote and if, for example, I press the Tivo button, I get a audible acknowledgement that the button has been pressed almost immediately but then there is a significant delay until the menu is actually displayed.

I understand that there are IR issues with some of these units but I don't think is my issues. I notice lags all over the place on screen refreshes and the guide. My remote works and does not drop anything, the Humax just takes it sweet time to respond.

Thought anyone?

Thanks


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> looks like an update to yahoo apps that did not go as planned.
> 
> others are correct in that the apps run on the server at Yahoo. all that is happening on the TiVo is a small web server engine that is running the HME code to render the screens. Now if the app is taking a long time to respond then that can all get locked up if timeouts are not being handled well. thus any button press goes to that app which is hung up and the TiVo does not respond. That would be a timeout issue not handled so well.
> 
> ...


As a suggestion to Tivo (i've had my unit do this quite a few times so I just don't use the apps anymore):

Update the software to handle the timeouts better. As someone suggested, maybe after X seconds, say "still trying", and then after X more (I'd say 60 seconds tops--at least that seems to be when my web browser on my pc finally gives up, if not before then) and stop the connection instead of hanging the entire Tivo unit. (only choice is to reboot and if you were recording something... oh well)


----------



## JazzerAlto (Apr 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## wushujames (Mar 7, 2005)

There's a huge thread on the Tivo support forums about Humax Tivo's responding slowly to the button presses on the remote. I'll post the URLs further below; I don't have enough posts here yet to have URLs in my post.

The thread is enormous, so here's a brief summary:
Humax says this is a hardware problem. Savvy users (with EE degrees) have pinpointed it down to a bad IR (infrared) sensor in the Humax Tivo itself, not the remote. Requesting a replacement Tivo from Humax has a low success rate in getting a new Tivo that actually fixes the issue - some people have asked for 3 replacements and still doesn't work. Some guy even resoldered his own IR sensor, and that fixed the issue.

Other random theories:
Caused by 7.2-ish software.
Fixed by latest 7.2.2-ish software.
Caused by IR interference with other remotes.

See more links below. I have the issue, but it's only a slight lag for me, less than half a second. Barely noticable on its own, but compared to my normal S2 Tivo, I can tell it's there.

-James


----------



## wushujames (Mar 7, 2005)

Post to up my message count, so I can have URLs...


----------



## wushujames (Mar 7, 2005)

Another post to up my message count, so I can have URLs...


----------



## wushujames (Mar 7, 2005)

And finally, the URL's:

Thread:
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10199925

IR interference with other remotes
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10241790

Replaced IR sensor
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10233423
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10232200
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10229457

Actual steps to replace sensor yourself
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10235069


----------



## JazzerAlto (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't see any of the remote control issues, I think my box is just slow. Even when using the controls on the front of the unit, menus take a long time to appear, etc.


----------

